# Elderberry extract



## RUN1251 (Mar 15, 2012)

I just read a thread on another forum about the benefits of using Elderberry extract to fight off the flu. Elderberry grows like a weed everywhere around me. I've made jelly and juice from it but never a concentrated extract. Does anyone know how to do that? I know there are a lot of reader here who know a great deal about herbal medicine. I'd appreciate there opinion.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I would assume you would make the jelly just the same as you make other kinds of jelly. If you want to make sure you have the extract on hand, you can buy Sambucol Elderberry Extract either directly from the manufacturer at http://www.sambucolusa.com/store/?gclid=CNWxv7-W_7QCFct7QgodNnAA9w or CVS.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a ton of info online about making extracts. The most common/safest way I know is with everclear or vodka, chop it up and let it sit for a while then strain out the solids and you have an extract.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I assume cowboyhermit is referring to what I would call a tincture. I had never heard of it (elderberry tincture) used for the flu. Is it meant for prevention, or for the symptoms afterwards...? :scratch


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A tincture is an extract, specifically one done with alcohol so yes, that is what I mentioned.
Most/many commercial extracts are made with alcohol and then distilled to increase the concentration and reduce alcohol content.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> There is a ton of info online about making extracts. The most common/safest way I know is with everclear or vodka, chop it up and let it sit for a while then strain out the solids and you have an extract.


Don't waste money on Everclear. Any cheap 80 proof vodka will work. Increasing the proof doesn't help, and it doesn't go down well, especially when you are sick. Ask me how I know 

Elderberry tincture is used as an everyday preventative, and double dosage if you are already sick.

You can also make a non alcoholic syrup by using honey and sugar.

Recipes are all over the net for both versions.


----------



## rhrobert (Apr 27, 2009)

Country Living said:


> I would assume you would make the jelly just the same as you make other kinds of jelly. If you want to make sure you have the extract on hand, you can buy Sambucol Elderberry Extract either directly from the manufacturer at http://www.sambucolusa.com/store/?gclid=CNWxv7-W_7QCFct7QgodNnAA9w or CVS.


It really irritates me they changed the childrens formula. The older formula was great tasting, my kids loved it...then it changed, it's not so good, and they hate it. Big difference in taste, it's why we started making our own.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Up here Everclear is general the cheapest alcohol and has very little off flavours. If you want less alcohol content just add water and you have two bottles for the price of one.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/basic-herbal-course-9814/

Goatlady has posted her baic herbal course, I'm sure you will find what you need on the thread posted.

Best of Luck!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

My vote is just make wine  sorry couldn't help myself but then that really is what I"d likely do.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We actually put all kinds of herbs in our mead for medicinal properties, great way to take your medicine
Just checked out that thread, tons of useful info.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> My vote is just make wine  sorry couldn't help myself but then that really is what I"d likely do.


I did make an elderberry/grape (concord) wine when I was 16 years old. It was my first try at making wine. It did get a few people pretty messed up! Lol


----------

